# is this good or bad?



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am seeing more and more of these "dark red" mushrooms:










Are these bad? One of them started to grow on my GSP, how can I get rid of them?

Thanks
David


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Assuming it really mushrooms it is OK, but they can harm other corals. Many people sell them for 5-10 bucks. 
They can take over whole tank eventually

take needle and inject lemon juice. you can use Aptasia X also, but be careful, since you can kill other corals

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

sig said:


> Assuming it really mushrooms it is OK, but they can harm other corals. Many people sell them for 5-10 bucks.
> They can take over whole tank eventually
> 
> take needle and inject lemon juice. you can use Aptasia X also, but be careful, since you can kill other corals


Thanks Sig I will try the lemon juice first and Aptasia X if lemon juice does not work.

(sorry for newb question)
For the lemon juice, do I need to move the live rock out of the tank, or can I inject a small amount inside the tank?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am not sure that you should do anything until something in the tank getting harmed. Let them grow if it is OK from esthetically point of view.
Make sure these are really mushrooms, it is difficult to say from your image

you can use it in the tank, but do not put at the time 500ML 
I use plastic syringe with the metal needle (also just syringe). I push it in the mouth of the mushroom and spray little inside.
If you can detach these srooms and put in the another tank with small pieces of the LR, they will attach itself and you will be able to sell them later

and more important - they will grow again later 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

It is not really hurting anything right now except 1 GSP, and it looks like it is preventing one of my zoa's from expanding.

Uploading 2 better pictures:


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

jd81 said:


> It is not really hurting anything right now except 1 GSP, and it looks like it is preventing one of my zoa's from expanding.
> 
> Uploading 2 better pictures:


These arent mushrooms, it's a type of plating coraline or Algea, in terms of harmfull it is'nt really but can tak eover your tank if not controlled.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

that if it's algea, you would need to actually see if it's crusted or somewhat plant like.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

msobon said:


> that if it's algea, you would need to actually see if it's crusted or somewhat plant like.


Its crusted, quite stiff. It breaks if I try to bend it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If it breaks then its not mushrooms, mushrooms would shrink when you touch them and they are very slimy


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

jd81 said:


> Its crusted, quite stiff. It breaks if I try to bend it.


Sounds like coraline algae then.

Good stuff to have. Plating is kinda neat to watch grow.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks guys
Now I feel better


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Just thought of something. 

Take a flake of it out. And drop it in an acid (vinegar, or clr) it should bubble, and dissolve, if it is coraline.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have that same stuff in my tank, but it never grows in nice round mushrooms like that, always very irregular. Otherwise the same, and it seems to be some kind of coralline, and I don't mind it one bit.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I tried to leave it in vinegar, and it did get a lot softer, but did not completely dissolve.

I will wait a bit more, to see what happens


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

jd81 said:


> I tried to leave it in vinegar, and it did get a lot softer, but did not completely dissolve.
> 
> I will wait a bit more, to see what happens


So long as it bubbled at first, should be good. It may need a stir. Our table vinegar is actually diluted.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

